# no applet nor gui for knetworkmanager  in fluxbox???

## lo-jay

okay, 

got net. used to be able to bring up knetworkmanager gui by commandline.

but with 

```
kde-misc/knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20110714  USE="consolekit (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)"
```

i can't bring it up:

```
# knetworkmanager

bash: knetworkmanager: command not found
```

any changes that i did miss?

cheers again

----------

## lo-jay

so, 

```
top
```

 lead me to this

```
# NetworkManager 

NetworkManager is already running (pid 2238)
```

but i am still missing the icon & the gui.

kinda in a tight spot, since i have to travel &

should be able to configure & use wifis...

cheers again!

----------

